# End of the Earth?



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Dec 3, 2012)

Make the most of the next 9 days folks!


----------



## David H (Dec 4, 2012)

Very short month ?? if it's only 11 days long ??????????


----------



## Caroline (Dec 4, 2012)

it will amke Christmas a lot cheaper


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

Caroline said:


> it will amke Christmas a lot cheaper



And serve those people right who get organised and do all their shopping before December 24th!


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Dec 4, 2012)

According to the Mayan calender, the earth will end on 12.12.12.
So 8 days and counting.
Kelly.


----------



## David H (Dec 4, 2012)

J.Y.Kelly said:


> According to the Mayan calender, the earth will end on 12.12.12.
> So 8 days and counting.
> Kelly.



How the hell are we going to explain being on this forum on the 13th


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Dec 4, 2012)

David H said:


> How the hell are we going to explain being on this forum on the 13th



That will just prove the existence of an afterlife, or not!


----------



## cazscot (Dec 4, 2012)

J.Y.Kelly said:


> According to the Mayan calender, the earth will end on 12.12.12.
> So 8 days and counting.
> Kelly.



So I can stop studying for my exam on the 13th then lol


----------



## trophywench (Dec 4, 2012)

Caz I'm miffed, deadline for my assignment was 8th Dec but had to do it as tutor going on hol (I wanted feedback before she went)

I hated it even more when I'd finished the first effort than before I started it.

Had I realised the world was gonna end anyway, I'd have just ignored her and it.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2012)

cazscot said:


> So I can stop studying for my exam on the 13th then lol



That reminds me of one of the funny bits of Harry Potter; when Harry first takes Divination, the teacher predicts his imminent death, and he is upset by this; in his next class, his teacher asks what is wrong, and when he tells her, she replies that the Divination teacher has predicted at least one student death per school year, none of which have happened yet, and concludes "So you'll excuse me if I don't let you off homework -- if you die, I assure you that you need not hand it in."


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Dec 5, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Caz I'm miffed, deadline for my assignment was 8th Dec but had to do it as tutor going on hol (I wanted feedback before she went)
> 
> I hated it even more when I'd finished the first effort than before I started it.
> 
> Had I realised the world was gonna end anyway, I'd have just ignored her and it.



As Mrs Brown says "Everything will work out just the way it should".
Kelly.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been listening to Gold a lot recently (not entirely by my own choice) and wonder how many people, on the 12th, are going to contact request shows and ask for _End of the World_ by Skeeter Davis.


----------



## am64 (Dec 6, 2012)

should have used a smaller font


----------



## MCH (Dec 7, 2012)

My fourth year (around 16) were talking about this today and I showed them your picture.

They appreciated it.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2012)

MCH said:


> My fourth year (around 16) were talking about this today and I showed them your picture.
> 
> They appreciated it.



Great to hear


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 8, 2012)

On the day that the world actually ends on the predicted day, all the lunatics will say "Hah! Told you so" and will feel very smug. 

Alternatively, they will be too busy being vapourised with the rest of us who simply got on with our lives.

Andy


----------

